# Did get what I purchased?



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

I want to see if anyone can tell me what wood this is. I took advise to purchase a few quay pieces in addition to looking for scrap wood and I actually like the wood which shocked me.  This piece is lighter than the others so I want to make sure it’s just not a piece of pine tossed in the package.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 30, 2019)

Does it have any smell?
The interlocking grain suggests it could be Elm albeit I’ve had Camphor which looks just like this too.
There are probably dozens of timbers which are similar looking.


----------



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

Yes. There is a smell. Doesn't smell like pine  but smell can be deceiving.


----------



## gimpy (May 30, 2019)

Is it heavy or light in weight


----------



## naynay (May 30, 2019)

A bit heavy compared to balsa. The freebie cocobolo with a crack is harder and heavier.


----------



## exoticwo (May 30, 2019)

First shot of end grain looks like Camphor, Sometimes a quick sanding can help Identify, Camphor has a distinct "Mediciney" smell kinda like Vicks Vapor Rub
Take a look at this link: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/  Great place to help identify wood.!!


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 30, 2019)

I agree with @exoticwo that it might be camphor.  It is quite light in weight.  If possible comparing weight and hardness to oak or walnut might be helpful.  Balsa is generally considered the lightest wood, so while I think I am following you, saying a wood is heavier than balsa doesn't rule much out.  Oak and walnut are really common, so most woodworkers have a piece to compare to, and they are roughly in the middle on weight and hardness for domestic woods.  But you can only use what you have for comparison, so that might be a limitation.  An alternative is to get and accurate measurement of weight and volume to calculate the density.  All this said, it looks like an interesting piece of wood that is definitely worth turning.


----------



## 1shootist (May 30, 2019)

Looks just like some blanks I picked up last week called " Service Berry" ..
I don't know if thats what it is but it looks alot like some of the pieces.


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 30, 2019)

Not sure what you purchased , but it definitely isn`t pine . Just `a bit` heavy compared to balsa , not 2 or 3 times as heavy ? Could you give us weight in grams and the dimensions ?


----------



## 1shootist (May 30, 2019)




----------



## 1shootist (May 30, 2019)

Well maybe not so much now that I can compare closer pics


----------



## naynay (May 31, 2019)

It's Eucalyptus. This piece may be lighter than the others which threw me off. I looked at that link exotico provided and it looks like a lighter version. The others look like eucalyptus. Thanks everyone.


----------

